# lima fishing



## whiskerchaser

was just wondering how many ppl on here fish the lima area.. if so which place do you like the best and what kind of fish do you target.. me ive lived here for 17 yrs and pretty much fish everywere around here for everythiing, depends on time of year and wat im hungry for. neways just starting a thread to talk about lima fishing..


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Im from lima and have fished all reservoirs and indian lake since i was 5 years old (25 now). The fishing has been going down hill for atleast the last 7-8 years IMO im pretty much a walleye and perch guy but catch everything doing it. With that said you can still catch a few fish if the sun and moon line up just perfect but no sort of pattern. Now some fish, crappie n gills can have somewhat of a pattern and be caught daily at times but im not into that. I honestly think the dnr's stocking program is non existent if they even claim to still do it because most fishing is so poor. But thats just me


----------



## whiskerchaser

know what you mean by fishing has went down in past years. i dont do bad but defintly everything gotta line up right for a great day specially having to fish from the bank


----------



## Lynxis

Fish Breslers more than anything, for cats mostly though I never keep any.
Can do pretty good there drifting cut green sunfish in the summer.
Heads are best


----------



## whiskerchaser

i tend to do better with the middle part or all alive


----------



## Bowhunter57

whiskerchaser,
Welcome to OGF! 

I kayak fish all of the reservoirs, Schoonover, the north pond on Bluelick Rd. (twin ponds area) and Lima Lake...other than those I tend to favor farm ponds and/or borrow pits along U.S. 30 and U.S. 33 interchanges.

Channelcats are huge in Metzger, Ferguson and Bresler and I usually catch them on a Rebel Crawfish or Repala Shad. Using the same crankbaits, I've caught walleye, saugeye, smallmouth, largemouth, white bass and a few crappie and bluegill.

Schoonover gets choked out with weeds, early, so if you're gonna fish it...hit it early, cause by mid/late June you'll have to go weedless or go home.

Lost Creek Res. gets pumped into and out of a lot and the quality and quanity of fishing there seems to vary greatly. I don't fish it much. 

Lima Lake's fishing tends to slow down when it gets real hot and I'd have to say that's because it's only 14' deep...in its' deepest spot.

Bowhunter57


----------



## whiskerchaser

im pretty sure ive seen you out there not many ppl fish in kayak at the res. agree with you on lima lake one it warms up it kinda sucks last year wasnt as bad as past since they worked on that grass prob they had. there is defintly som big channel cats around. i remember when i was a kid saw few flatheads caught outta metzger me never caught one outta there have you or heard or ne1 catching any or did i just imagine that when i was young


----------



## RustyGoat

Other than fishing for cats occasionally at Breslers Ive pretty much given up on the reservoirs around here. Too many days of getting skunked. I fish Lima Lake and the pond on Bluelick occasionally but for the most part I head to Indian Lake if Im planning on a full day of fishing. 

Its gotten to the point Im considering moving to somewhere with better fishing close by.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

so basically cats are what the majority of you fish for (or catch)? reason i ask is because metzgers breslers and ferguson were all GREAT for perch and good for a couple walleye a per day. of course your going to have a off day every once in a while but very seldom were you skunked!! i pretty much gave up on all the reservoirs because 9 out of 10 days you never even have a fish look at the bait let alone think about biting and the 1 day you do have a bite you may catch 3 perch. there big ones but for 14 hours on the water and 3 quality fish to show for um no thank you...i enjoy fishing as much as the next guy but where the crap are all the fish? are they (dnr) taking the majority out to stock other lakes out of this region? its a big friggin joke...ferguson produces the most perch now a days imo if you enjoy keeping 6-9 inch fish 8 out of 10 walleyes are under the 15 inch limit but ppl still keep them because a keeper is so few and far between..nice gills 8-10 inchers are extinct...used to be a little upset because you couldnt keep the white bass off ur dang bait catching 20+ per day 12-17 inchers...where are they? you could always count on at least one sheephead a day in breslers EXTINCT!! I realize there are still some fish in there obviously but you all HAVE to realize there is a huge problem. the parks and dnr departments can fund a 14 mile bike path but cant stock a couple lakes with a few fish? im glad thats why i pay for a fishing license and serveral different hunting license/tags money well spent 

well thats my rant on this joke of a place to fish...now go get your lines wet and prove me wrong cuz i would love the old days to come back around DcLaRk


----------



## Bowhunter57

whiskerchaser said:


> i remember when i was a kid saw few flatheads caught outta metzger me never caught one outta there have you or heard or ne1 catching any or did i just imagine that when i was young


whiskerchaser,
I caught my first limit of anything, late last summer, in Metzger. The east, north and west banks seem to produce the best fishing...and especially for channelcats.

Here's 6 channelcats that I caught in about a 2 hour span, while trolling in 12' to 16' of water, parallel to the banks. A 14", 2 at 18", a 22", a 24" and a 26", which pulled me around for a few minutes.










Here's some crappies that I caught along the south bank of Lima Lake, using 1/8 oz. jigs with electric blue and purple colored bodies.










Here's a 21" channelcat that I caught along the west bank of Bresler. I've caught some sheephead in there that went 4 to 5 lbs., but even as good as they fight, I can't stand those slimey varmints.










Bowhunter57


----------



## whiskerchaser

i agree fishing isnt near wat it use to be. i do most of my fishing from bank and it takes lil work but still not bad to were i cant go out and catch limits of catfish in an evening.. the walleye part i understand what you mean by ppl keeping the dinks i had it out wit a dude last year cause he was throwing lil ones in his basket..but had to keep it cool wit my two boys with me if i could of got his plate number would of turned him in...the whitebass in metzger are still there somtimes its annoying cause thats all ill catch.. hopefully with the crappie regs set in and dnr popping ppl that fishery will pick up...btw thinking bout taking the boys out tomarrow looks like best day for next week


----------



## whiskerchaser

also nice pics bowhunter


----------



## deskunkify

It seems the common theme in this thread is that the Lima area reservoirs and lakes are not producing the numbers of fish that they have previously. While many attribute the decline in quality catches to lack of stocking and management by the DNR, it may also be a product of overfishing. To my knowledge, the stocked Walleye will not reproduce in the reservoirs, nor will the hybrid saugeye. However, all other species will. In order to prevent the fisheries in the area from declining further, perhaps we as anglers need to take it upon ourselves to take measures to preserve the fisheries, such as releasing spawning fish or setting self imposed limits. 

That being said, there are still fish in the bodies of water in the Lima area. The annual trout stockings in Lima Lake and Schoonover provide opportunities to fishermen to take fish out of those waters. Additionally, a variety of species still exist in the upground reservoirs found in the Lima area.


----------



## whiskerchaser

the fact that they are upground and so wide open makes them hard to fish.. ive had to do lots of research and put hours in on the water to get them figured out.. i like fishing indian lake but cant always afford to make it there and the fishing pressure there is so high its lil aggravating and hard to find good spot that me and my two boys can fish and have a quality day when here at resivors we can always find a spot and catch som fish. haveing two boys now 4 and 6 it changes game plan and approach alot but still fish to be caught


----------



## Rumble

I agree that the fishing has declined some the past few seasons but i blame alot of that on some of the idiots i see fishing. They tend to keep everything they catch and i mean everything. I would be embarrassed to put some of the fish they keep in my basket.


----------



## RustyGoat

I cant cook so Im catch and release only. I fish for sport and stress relief. I love fighting a big fish which is why I like catfishing so much.


----------



## Etz

I was curious as to when the new reservoir will be stocked if it even will be? I was out there a few weeks ago messing around and actually marked a few fish and saw a few right by the boat ramp.


----------



## Bowhunter57

Etz said:


> I was curious as to when the new reservoir will be stocked if it even will be?


Etz,
Welcome to OGF! 

I have no intentions of fishing that reservoir for a good 6 to 10 years. It'll take a while for the food chain to establish itself and for there to be legal size and edible size fish in that piece of water.

There are plenty of other places to fish, until that one comes around. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Etz

Bowhunter57,

Thanks for the response! I agree with that I was just curious. But yeah I've always been looking on this forum I've just never registered. I can't wait to get talking about some local fishing!


----------



## RustyGoat

I believe they did the initial stocking at the new Williams Reservoir in the fall.
No idea what was stocked or quantities.


----------



## Lynxis

I hope they stocked some kind of feeder fish too and maybe some crawdads for any stocked fish to live on.

It's barren, I don't know they would go about establishing a full ecosystem in a reservoir like that, other than just wait for it to happen naturally.

Hell the water is blue/green. Doesn't even look like inhabitable water for fish.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

I also heard they did a fall stocking but that is it no info on sizes types or amounts of fish..? Also i somewhat disagree on the over fished statement...i would consider over fished as several individuals keeping near limits or limits of fish day after day which i know for a fact is not happening...do some guys catch a good amount of crappie or gills for a couple weeks a year YES and they have every right to.... them fish do spawn but by taking 5000 (just a rough number) of that type out per year should not create a shortage and if it does there is just simply not enough of them in there to reproduce in the first place. Now as far as the pictures are going i have seen one nice mess of cats and one nice mess of gills other than that i would say the single or double fish pics are dissappointing hopefully you fellas are just catching small fish along with these that just arnt getting camera time or just simply not taking pictures which i honestly doesnt matter to me but i have seen 0 pictures of 10+ perch in a pic or 2+ walleyes 17+" or 2+ L/Smouth bass 16"+ if you guys are taking pictures of 4 crappie or 2 sheephead or single cats surly you would capture these gems on camera...my guess is you dont have many if any pics like these. Which shouldnt be an issue those numbers are not unrealistic. Me, personally ice fish the reservoirs more than out of a boat anymore and 3 winters ago i had 2 days where i had 12+ perch over 11 and a couple over 13.5" and 2 walleyes over 20" per day and several other days with 2-6 perch and a walleye mixed in once in a while. That was the best fishin ive seen on a reservoir in YEARS!!! We still see some perch and eyes occasionally but more than likely you will not see much. I do have pictures somewhere of these fish if someone thinks im lieing (which i have no reason to) cuz i would believe any of you if you told me your BEST days which i woulda though you would have posted them pictures in the first place...still dissappointing


----------



## whiskerchaser

hopefully everything goes good this year and i have lots of pics to post.. in past i rarely took pictures but now im older and into c&r more i take more pics now wit my phone. last year was bad for me had lil time to fish but hopefully that changes this year finally went got my license last night i will b out this weekend probly hit lima lake up and see if i cant find the crappie or gills maybe som trout for my boys to catch hopfully pics to com


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Ya i agree im terrible taking pictures also...hopefully i can find some time to hit the reservoirs more this year also. Ive mainly been fishing erie and indian since the catch ratio is about 25:1 compared to reservoirs not to mention the quality of fish trumps it by a long shot But just have to keep at it i guess


----------



## Rumble

They stock Lima lake Apr 11 with rainbow trout.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Ya the rainbow trout is a awesome deal. Fairly easy to catch with multiple types of presentaions. I believe they still stock schoonover lake also with them at certain times . Pretty good fight in them Little boogers also. Do many of you guys get on lost creek with a boat? Last time i did was probably 2 years ago and caught 3 saugeye 17-20" in a short amount of time trolling crank baits


----------



## Rumble

Schoonover is being stocked on April 19th. I havent fished Lost Creek in some years but plan to hit all of the reservoirs in Lima this year.


----------



## saugmon

There used to be a pay lake called Hog Creek up there in lima.My uncle took us there a few times when I was young. Was suppose to be trout and catfish stocked.We didn't catch any trout,but I did catch a catfish and a zebco 202 rod and reel. The last time I was at bresler,my appendix burst.


----------



## whiskerchaser

havent fished resivours on boat i fish them from bank which sucks somtimes but hopefully i can get me a trolling motor this year.. cant wait for the 11th as long as weather is good its a fun week of fishing


----------



## BassMan94

I tried the reservoir by the osu lima campus this morning. Cold and windy. Didn't get a bite. But it was my first time fishing it. So I will prolly try it again


----------



## BassMan94

It was fergasun reservoir


----------



## whiskerchaser

so finaly got my license and looking at the regs they dont have a limit on crappie nemore in lima lake y would they change that i think the 9 in min size was a great idea they still have it on ferguson and metzger though..oh well i dont plan on keeping crappie under 9 neways not enough meat


----------



## whiskerchaser

so went out this weekend and fishing is still slow around here did manage a small LMB small crappie and my kids caught few gills gonna try again tonight to find them crappies


----------



## Rumble

saugmon said:


> There used to be a pay lake called Hog Creek up there in lima.My uncle took us there a few times when I was young. Was suppose to be trout and catfish stocked.We didn't catch any trout,but I did catch a catfish and a zebco 202 rod and reel. The last time I was at bresler,my appendix burst.


Hog Creek game club is located of 81 headed toward Ada, They stock it with catfish and perch. Its a nice little club and only costs 20 bucks a year for a family membership. They also have a firing range there as well.


----------



## saugmon

Rumble said:


> Hog Creek game club is located of 81 headed toward Ada, They stock it with catfish and perch. Its a nice little club and only costs 20 bucks a year for a family membership. They also have a firing range there as well.


I was wondering if that place was still there. $20 with range is a bargain. Sounds pretty tempting. I'll try to swing over that way this weekend when I hit the tri-state gunshow over at the fairgrounds.


----------



## Northern1

Last summer, I would hit up Ferguson in my kayak. Slow trolled a bottom bouncer with a large hook and night crawler.  Regularly caught small saugeye/walleye (not sure what they stock there) and lots of catfish. Tons of fun there on a UL rod setup. Got a 26" er last year. But the problem is I think too may people are overfishing that place and keeping all the dinks. Example: One guy I was fishing by one night was leaving and said "hey I'll give you my fish if I want." I said sure, but when he gave me a 9'' walleye, I just let it back into the res after he left. Ridiculous... If the DNR went there at night, they would be able to "clean house" easily. The only time I have seen them there is to check me after I fished in the mornings. Any other experiences with the DNR there?


----------



## Northern1

saugmon said:


> I was wondering if that place was still there. $20 with range is a bargain. Sounds pretty tempting. I'll try to swing over that way this weekend when I hit the tri-state gunshow over at the fairgrounds.


Saugmon, does it cost anything to get into the gun shows? My buddy goes to them, and got a nice .22 last time he was there.


----------



## RustyGoat

Northern1 said:


> Saugmon, does it cost anything to get into the gun shows? My buddy goes to them, and got a nice .22 last time he was there.


If I remember right its $5 to get in.


----------



## saugmon

RustyGoat said:


> If I remember right its $5 to get in.


Correct. Morning's are packed,but buddies told me it thins out in the afternoon.


----------



## Bowhunter57

Northern1 said:


> Last summer, I would hit up Ferguson in my kayak. Any other experiences with the DNR there?


I see GWs there on all holiday weekends...otherwise, they're hit/miss. There was a DNR survey taker there last year, but he was sitting in his truck talking to anglers as they came and went or while they were sitting on the bank.

I was telling a Lake Erie charter owner that I wasn't catching any walleye that were over 18" at the local reservoirs. He said that's because those fish are stocked and not fed well enough. He said that there's not enough shad or other bait fish to keep them fed well enough for good growth. Makes sense. 

I will have to make a few trips to Lake Erie this year and see how it goes.
Bowhunter57


----------



## EYEFISHER2

I wouldnt make the trip up there if i were you. You will not want to fish any of these so called good fishing places around here ever again.(because they suck)


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Heres some fish porn for you to see though just incase you get the urge to give it a try


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassMan94

I am goin to go to Lima lake this weekend and fish. Anyone know how the eye and perch fishin is?


----------



## Rumble

BassMan94 said:


> I am goin to go to Lima lake this weekend and fish. Anyone know how the eye and perch fishin is?


I caught a few eyes out of there last year but for perch I would head to Fergusons.


----------



## BassMan94

Rumble said:


> I caught a few eyes out of there last year but for perch I would head to Fergusons.


Is there a boat ramp there. I have a 12 foot fiberglass tri hull. 
And what all other lakes are there in Lima. And what do you guys catch at them?


----------



## EYEFISHER2

MetZgers and ferguson have stone ramps (feeguson can require 4x4 at times to get back out cuz its steep. Neither one has a dock to help get in the boat. Lost creek and schoonover dont have a defined ramp not that people dont get boats in them theres just not a ramp...and as you probably know bresler and lima lake have paved ramps with docks to help you get in/out and load boat


----------



## Bowhunter57

BassMan94 said:


> I am goin to go to Lima lake this weekend and fish. Anyone know how the eye and perch fishin is?


BassMan94,
I've never caught any walleye or saugeye, in Lima Lake. I'm not saying that they're not in there, but I've ran my share of lures through that piece of water and have come up empty...for those fish.

I've caught perch, while ice fishing, but nothing of any size.  I have caught some nice rainbow trout there, as well as crappie and a few smallmouth bass.

Bowhunter57


----------



## injun laker45

Years ago, Lima Lake was a great saugeye lake. I took home many a fish dinner from there. They used to stock it with saugeye annually. Of course, the usual suspects liked to fill there buckets with 9" hammer handles. Turned a couple guys in over the years when I saw them. Lima Lake used to hold some decent sized walleye before boats were allowed. We'd walk the banks at night and site fish for them. Once they opened it to boats, it got fished out. I'm not sure the ODNR even stocks it with saugeye anymore.


----------



## carterfish

Since they killed the weeds, I can't catch a good fish there anymore. I think that had somthing to do with the fishing!


----------



## sonar

Deskunkify: The Pics.,,that you posted last month,,the ,,as there appear on the post,,the bottom pic.,,what is that 'lil Critter you are holding there in your hand?? It has stripes like a Tiger Musky.. I don't know if I have ever seen one like that before!! VERY COOL,, 'lil creature!! Thanx.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## deskunkify

that pic was taken on the bank of lost creek reservoir in Lima, I initially thought it was some sort of muskie,but it didn't have any teeth.....After some research on the DNR website it was discovered it was a log-perch darter.


----------



## sonar

That's a Beauty!! & Thanx for the reply- deskunkify!! I live in Eastern Summit County & have never seen anything like that before,,I love the little streams inhabitants & that one is a treat!! My Son is currently attending UNOH,,& will grad next month,, WOOO HOOO!!! & he loves to fish!! He was always telling me how little "Fishing Water" there is out there,,& I told him to check out any of the smaller Streams & Creeks in the near by areas to the Campus,, He did about a year & half ago,,HE WAS SURPRISED as to the amount of fish that were in them.. He also said: There are a lot of SNAKES that live in & about them too!! But as to the Darter,,Thank you again !! P.S. If you are back this way,,& have a need for some N.E. Ohio Lakes info,, FEEL free to PM me I will give what I've got.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## ajcurly

As far as I know there are no flatheads in any of lima reservoirs.


----------



## Troutchaser

I usually fish the Auglaize. Smallmouth and Carp heaven.........I don't know anyone else who fishes it either....


----------



## Etz

What do you use for the carp? I love wading down that river on hot summer days throwing a rooster tail in with my buds. We catch a lot of rock bass and decent size small mouth. My friend caught a nice cat fish once and even a large crappie. Thinkin about taking a kayak trip up to the damn this summer. Any thoughts?


----------



## oldMoore222

trout were released on the 11th at lima lake! gotten limit since! yellow,or white roostertail. Or if your not in a hurry minnows.


----------



## Rumble

oldMoore222 said:


> trout were released on the 11th at lima lake! gotten limit since! yellow,or white roostertail. Or if your not in a hurry minnows.


Is there any good size to them this year. Went last year and caught a bunch of little ones.


----------



## BassMan94

Troutchaser said:


> I usually fish the Auglaize. Smallmouth and Carp heaven.........I don't know anyone else who fishes it either....


Where do you fish the auglaize at.i live in Paulding county and I've never heard of people catching smallies. Just catfish, carp, and crappie


----------



## Rumble

Tried my luck today at Lima lake. Caught 2 trout, one that was 10 inches and another that was 15 inches long. At least I caught 1 that was a keeper.


----------



## BassMan94

Goin back to school down south tomorrow. Think it would be good to stop at Lima lake and try some trout??


----------



## Rumble

BassMan94 said:


> Goin back to school down south tomorrow. Think it would be good to stop at Lima lake and try some trout??


Any time you get a chance to fish its worth a try....


----------



## oldMoore222

allmine were 15 and 13 inch. i did see some that were smaller. So I guess there is a range that they put in . Love them in a foil wrap on the grill!


----------



## Fishslayer9

Went to st marys tonight and got about 8 catfish in about a 2 hour span


----------



## oldMoore222

are the fish really safe to keep from st. marys?


----------



## Bossangler

OMG I just typed a whole thing and went to post and lost it. I'm pissed. To sum it up, problem is not dnr, it is people keeping everything they catch. I see ppl with baskets full of tiny bluegill all the time. I cant catch a decent size bluegill or sunfish in lima. We need to get the word out to people to throw the small ones back. I would say write letters to lima news but doesnt seem like people that read the news or get on fishing forums. Anyway... I have been fishing St Marys and ate some crappie. I haven't died yet. I'd do your fishing now though before summer.


----------



## Bossangler

Im on my phone and can't seem to upload a picture but when I get back to my computer I will show you my last trip to st marys. Which was... Thursday. Mainly between 2 and 5 pm.


----------



## Rumble

oldMoore222 said:


> allmine were 15 and 13 inch. i did see some that were smaller. So I guess there is a range that they put in . Love them in a foil wrap on the grill!


15 and 13 inches isnt bad but a seen quite a few people out there that where keeping 7 and 8 inch trout.


----------



## Bossangler




----------



## oldMoore222

gonna head out to lima lake again today and see if I can continue my streak. lol
By the way bossangler, nice catch. wont make there till 9 am. anyone else soaking a line GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Bossangler

Good luck at Lima Lake. Let us know how it goes. Also anyone with a smart phone should check out the app called 'my fishing advisor' I just came across it a week or so ago and it's pretty neat once you figure it out.


----------



## oldMoore222

bit slow at lima like today. A few folks were out today, and only seen one trout caught. 
A lot of small crappie. My 9 year old daughter had her hands full with small bluegill, nothing worth keeping. But atleast she had fun. Nothing seemed to want to bite untill
the sun came out. We were there from 9am untill 1 pm. Oh well, we got out of the house for a while.


----------



## Bossangler

At least she had fun with the bluegills. It's always great to get the kids fishing.


----------



## oldMoore222

yep! All 8 of them.


----------



## whiskerchaser

there defnitly a prob in lima with ppl keeping the small fish i shake my head all the time and tell my boys thats not the way to do it..lima lake is a awesome place to take kids the gills there bite on nething it can be a blast just none really big enough


----------



## GOOSE48

yea i stopped by today saw a family with about 50 crappies 6 to 7 inches long made me sick


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Lima has a problem? hmmm never thought i would see the day that someone would agree that the fishing is pathetic around here expecially when so many keep below marginal fish


----------



## oldMoore222

took the wife to lima lake this morning. no luck near the docks. had to get to choppy water on the small point. minnies did the trick. 4 apiece! two guys fishing the east bank limited out with roostertails. crappie were slow still. maybe by this weeekend the larger ones will come in. GOOD LUCK TO ALL, AND HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## Etz

@BassMan94,

I'm in the Lima area we fish around 309 out by Elida usually. I caught a 16 in small mouth a few years ago that was a beautiful fish. We usually use rooster tails that are white or black with silver spinners. Small mouth and rock bass are really all we catch. What are you using for the carp? We bump in to the sometimes but have never caught them. I love carp just for the fight honestly.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whiskerchaser

crawdad tails work great for the carp in the river over there


----------



## oldMoore222

remember folks 4-19-13 they will be stocking schoonover pond with rainbow trout. hope to see you there. I will be there rain or shine. Carp? An ole timer I used to know would make dough balls from wheaties, peanut butter and flour.


----------



## whiskerchaser

east bank huh thought about walking over there today didnt want to get caught in storm..threw yellow and white rooster tails for bout 2 hrs around docks and down them banks and only one lil crappie


----------



## oldMoore222

sry to hear that wisker. I wnt this evening and couldnt get anything either. Didnt feel like walkimg to the east bank either.


----------



## Etz

I make a wheaties mix similar to that. I'll try it out.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Etz

I make a wheaties mix similar to that. I'll try it out.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lynxis

whiskerchaser said:


> crawdad tails work great for the carp in the river over there


Ha! I think crawdad tails probably work great for anything alive in nearly any river. I'm not sure you could keep tail meat on your hook for more than 15 seconds. Gills and bullheads rip it to pieces in a matter of seconds.

It reminds me of a one dollar draft at a Browns bar on gameday or something.


----------



## Bossangler

You fish the same day they release them? Don't they need time to adjust? I wouldn't mind catching some trout.


----------



## Bossangler

Etz said:


> @BassMan94,
> 
> I'm in the Lima area we fish around 309 out by Elida usually. I caught a 16 in small mouth a few years ago that was a beautiful fish. We usually use rooster tails that are white or black with silver spinners. Small mouth and rock bass are really all we catch. What are you using for the carp? We bump in to the sometimes but have never caught them. I love carp just for the fight honestly.


What are you fishing around 309 in Elida? I used to fish the Auglaize off of 30 but I am not familiar with any fishing in Elida.


----------



## Bossangler

Also I forgot to reply about saugeye. Caught a few of them off the dock (not the big floating dock but by the ramp I guess.) Stood on boat dock and casted out a ways between that and the bigger floating dock. I think I was using a rooster tail but I don't remember. It was last year probably around August/September. Anyhow, there are saugeye in there. Talking about Lima Lake by the way.


----------



## Etz

The two rivers we've fished that 309 crosses are the auglaize and Ottawa rivers. I like the auglaize a bit better due to more success. I've stayed within a few miles each way from 309. We haven't quite made it out to 30 yet. I want to kayak up to defiance sometime though. I also know there is a park on the auglaize out by spencerville where the pump station is for the reservoirs so I might kayak from there and try it out. Personally I think the river fishing is the Best fishing the lima area has to offer.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bossangler

But where by Elida can you fish? I used to go out past Elida and come back on 30 and pull of by the river but I think they closed it off. Was kinda hard to get to as you had to cross a waterfall etc to begin with. But rock bass bit like crazy down there. It was fun.


----------



## Etz

If you go about 5 miles towards delphos on 309 and turn right the road runs along the river. You can pull off there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bossangler

Oh ok. I know what you're talking about. Thanks.


----------



## oldMoore222

Bossangler said:


> You fish the same day they release them? Don't they need time to adjust? I wouldn't mind catching some trout.


I fish the day they release the trout. they go nutz and try to eat anything that moves! roostertails, minnies, grubs, small crappie jigs work real well. Some of the guys use power bait. Being the thrifty person I am, I use minnie marshmellows. They work just as well for the first week.


----------



## Rumble

oldMoore222 said:


> Being the thrifty person I am, I use minnie marshmellows. They work just as well for the first week.


Never tried marshmellows before... Im going to stop over later today and see if I can grab a few.


----------



## GOOSE48

The trout were biting like madd. I saw 2 guys that had about fifty in there bucket? Were was the game warden made me sick


----------



## oldMoore222

if I would have seen it I would have called the game wardn! But it was fun catching them today, ey goose?


----------



## whiskerchaser

Man that's bs ppl around here dont have no respect that's y fishing sucks half time unless you walk clear to other side and spend time 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## carterfish

There is a small quarry beside the river on Piquad rd.


----------



## Etz

Is that good to fish? I've never seen anyone out there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassMan94

Etz said:


> @BassMan94,
> 
> I'm in the Lima area we fish around 309 out by Elida usually. I caught a 16 in small mouth a few years ago that was a beautiful fish. We usually use rooster tails that are white or black with silver spinners. Small mouth and rock bass are really all we catch. What are you using for the carp? We bump in to the sometimes but have never caught them. I love carp just for the fight honestly.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The auglaize? And do you know if people catch smallies up in defiance or Oakwood. And worms.


----------



## Etz

Yup Auglaize and Ottawa rivers. As for farther north I got up there to boat a lot and we put in at the new boat ramp there in oak wood but I haven't really fished it. I fished a bit closer to the damn off a dock and caught a crappie and some other fish off a rooster tail. I'm sure there is just about any type of fish in there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bonifas9017

Any luck at Lima lake


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rumble

bonifas9017 said:


> Any luck at Lima lake


Limited out on trout today at Lima Lake.


----------



## bonifas9017

Is the boat ramp a good one there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Yes the lima lake ramp is a good one....its concrete with a floating dock


----------



## whiskerchaser

so past 3 days me and my two boys have limited out on trout at schoonover using minnows.. such a joy to watch my 6 and 4 yr old outfish my buddy.pricless..thinking about doin it agian today or goin over to lima lake with som minnows and see what we can get into


----------



## oldMoore222

went to schoonover lake today with a buddy. limited out in 90 minutes! minnows are a wonderful thing


----------



## whiskerchaser

Yes they are

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

